#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Έκπτωση ασφαλιστικών εισφορών  (ΟΑΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤΣΑΥ κ.λπ.) από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα

## accounter

Με την υπΆ αριθμ. 1095/29.4.2013 ΠΟΛ «Κοινοποίηση των διατάξεων των παραγράφων 18, 21 και 45 του άρθρου 3 του ν.4110/2013» διευκρινίστηκε ότι εκπίπτουν από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα των επιχειρήσεων, ως γενικό έξοδο διαχείρισης, οι δαπάνες των εισφορών που καταβάλλονται σε ταμεία ασφάλισης, εφόσον η καταβολή τους είναι υποχρεωτική από το νόμο καθώς και το ποσό των καταβαλλόμενων εισφορών στις περιπτώσεις προαιρετικής ασφάλισης σε ταμεία που έχουν συσταθεί με νόμο.

Για την έκπτωση απο τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα πρέπει να γίνει καταχωρηση στο βιβλίο εσόδων εξόδων 
με ημερομηνία καταχώρησης την ημερομηνία πληρωμης !

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Kostas2002

Δηλαδή αν κάποιος χρωστάει το Β του 2012 και πάει να το πληρώσει τώρα, θα το βάλει κανονικά στα βιβλία με ημερομηνία αυτήν της πληρωμής. Σωστά;

----------


## accounter

Σωστά , θα το καταχωρίσεις στα βιβλία με την ημερομηνία πληρωμής και θα περαστεί σαν έξοδο τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή
ανεξάρτητα ποια χρονιά αφορά !

----------

dhpeper84

----------


## Kostas2002

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pmaria

εχω μια ερωτηση: 
στις περιοδικες ΦΠΑ εμφανιζονται καπου οι ασφαλιστικες εισφορες? στην εκκαθαριστικη ΦΠΑ?
ευχαριστω.

----------

